# My Community Tank



## Neon (Jan 29, 2014)

My "man cave" 100 gallon community tank.










...that's actually built into a wall.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

You must _really_ like Koi angels!


----------



## Neon (Jan 29, 2014)

mistersprinkles said:


> You must _really_ like Koi angels!


I _really__ like_ them *ALL* sprinkles! 
It just so happen that I got a GREAT deal on some Koi angels from the good people at AngelFins in Guelph when I changed my tank up last spring.
I'll raise them up and maybe try a little breeding when some pair off.....


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Neon said:


> I _really__ like_ them *ALL* sprinkles!
> It just so happen that I got a GREAT deal on some Koi angels from the good people at AngelFins in Guelph when I changed my tank up last spring.
> I'll raise them up and maybe try a little breeding when some pair off.....


There's nothing to raise up, they look full grown to me. Definitely breeding size.


----------



## Neon (Jan 29, 2014)

mistersprinkles said:


> There's nothing to raise up, they look full grown to me. Definitely breeding size. I don't know if they'll pair off when they're that densely packed into a tank (not that there's anything wrong with that).


Your right.....they are just about breeding size now. 
I've had angels pair off in this tank in years past. 
The hard part always seems to be not loosing the eggs....


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Neon said:


> Your right.....they are just about breeding size now.
> I've had angels pair off in this tank in years past.
> The hard part always seems to be not loosing the eggs....


You can try removing a mated pair to a smaller tank with lots of things to lay eggs on in it, wait for the eggs to hatch, then remove the parents and raise the fry in that tank. Much better than trying to raise them with so many other adult angels in there. The parents won't eat them but the other angels will.


----------



## Neon (Jan 29, 2014)

mistersprinkles said:


> You can try removing a mated pair to a smaller tank with lots of things to lay eggs on in it, wait for the eggs to hatch, then remove the parents and raise the fry in that tank. Much better than trying to raise them with so many other adult angels in there. The parents won't eat them but the other angels will.


Thanks sprinkles.
I do have a 40 gallon bare bottom with a sponge filter and large pieces of vertical slate in it that I'll move a pair to.
The hard part for me, is when I removed the parents and tried to hatch the eggs.
Even with a slow, steady stream of fine bubble running up them and a small amount of methylene-blue in the water, I still had the eggs go bad on me.
Not sure if they were 2 females and unfertilized eggs, but this time I'm going to use (3%) peroxide in place of the M-B.
I guess it's all part of the learning curve.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Nothing screams man cave more than neon/vintage beverage signs and pink gravel 
Looks wicked, and best of luck with the kois!


----------



## Neon (Jan 29, 2014)

default said:


> Nothing screams man cave more than neon/vintage beverage signs and pink gravel
> Looks wicked, and best of luck with the kois!


Thanks Default...
Originally I had brown/beige/natural gravel in the tank, but it didn't suite the decor.
I put in the neon pink gravel and man did it POP! (The room has about 8 neon beer signs on the walls too)
I've had many compliments on it!


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Neon said:


> Thanks sprinkles.
> I do have a 40 gallon bare bottom with a sponge filter and large pieces of vertical slate in it that I'll move a pair to.
> The hard part for me, is when I removed the parents and tried to hatch the eggs.
> Even with a slow, steady stream of fine bubble running up them and a small amount of methylene-blue in the water, I still had the eggs go bad on me.
> ...


They like swordplants and giant anubias the best for laying eggs. You can use anything though. They'll even spawn on a filter intake tube.

Here's my old pair spawning on a gigantic anubias I had


----------

